# Newby First Post - Albacore tuna



## jakiedog (Dec 9, 2009)

Attachment 23293

Attachment 23294Hi All!
Checking in from the Portland Oregon area. First post here. I have a Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain Smoker propane smoker. Been at it for years, but I have realized there is a TON of expertise here that I hope to learn from. I'm looking forward to eating alot more yummy smoked meat with all of the great ideas from you guys. 

I'm fortunate to live in one of the best states in the nation for fishing. Salmon, steelhead, albacore tuna, trout, walleye are all abundant. 

I'm posting a few pictures of the goods I catch. I'll take more pics of the actual smoking prep and process on my next  smoking adventure. I hope you enjoy the pics. One of my favorite recipes is to put a heavy smoke on albacore then to can it with various spices and veggies.  I keep getting invited over to watch "the game" only to be asked to "bring some of that tuna, huh?"
Another is the proschutto wrapped albacore loin cooked quick on the BBQ.


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## k5yac (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!  

Looking forward to seeing some of your favorites.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to our little big family here at SMF! I can't wait to see what your GOSM pumps out!


----------



## grizandizz (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome, look forward to seeing some of those smoked ocean goodies!


----------



## meateater (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## jakiedog (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll work in resizing some of my smoked albacore pics. I guess this website has a size restriction...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thanks for being so welcoming!


----------



## ronp (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## alx (Dec 9, 2009)

looks delicious.Welcome to SMF.....


----------



## rivet (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF! Glad to have you on board, and look forward to your tuna smokes.


----------



## treegje (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome.  Indeed you are a lucky man to have access to all those fresh goodies.  I think the farmers would get pissed if I went out and hunted a cow.  LOL


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2009)

First off welcome Jakie to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 9, 2009)

We welcome you here...


----------



## ol' smokey (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Jakiedog.


----------



## warthog (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow that really looks good. Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## blue (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## gnubee (Dec 9, 2009)

That is one of the prettier Rainbow I have seen. 

What is the limit on Albacore? You guys sure had a good day.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2009)

Man, seeing this pic makes me wish that I'm out on the upper Weber River with my fly rod instead of sitting inside cussing the 9* weather that's outside!!


----------



## jakiedog (Dec 13, 2009)

This is actually a 32 inch steelhead. I had to return it unharmed and uneaten because it is a NATIVE steelhead. Notice the little adipose fin behind the dorsal fin? When raised in hatcheries (up to about 4") they cut this fin off before releasing them to the river, so the keepers don't have that fin. Steelhead are basically sea-run rainbow trout. On some of the streams they get up over 20LBS! I have not been fortunate enough to even sniff one that big...My biggest is somewhere in the 13lb range. 

Thank you all for your warm welcome! I'm doing a stuffed pork loin later today. Qviews coming up!!

Again, thanks for your gracious hospitality!


----------



## seenred (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard!  Glad you joined us.  That's some good lookin' qview, thanks for posting.


----------

